# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Δεσμεύομαι να γράφω μόνο τεχνικά θέματα από εδώ και πέρα

## Acinonyx

Με αφορμή την πολύ καλή ιδέα του Mauve σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο. Όποιος συμφωνεί με την παραπάνω πρόταση θα γράψει μόνο το nickname του και τιποτε άλλο. Οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτος απο το nickname παρακαλω να πηγαινει στα offtopic.

Θα δημιουργήσω και ένα thread όπου θα μπορούν να γράφουν όλοι και να κάνουν ρόμπα όσους αθετούν την δέσμευση τους. Τα post σε αυτό το thread θα είναι της μορφής:

nickname -> URL του ρόμπα post

 ::   ::   :: 

Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα επιιπλέον σχόλιο αλλιώς θα θεωρέιται και το ίδιο ρόμπα post.

Όσοι συμφωνούν παρακαλώ να γράψουν το nickname τους



*EDIT Επειδή κάποιοι μου ζήτησαν διευκρινίσεις. Εννοώ να κάνουμε, όσοι συμφωνούμε, μία θυσία να γράφουμε την άποψη μας μόνο για τα τεχνικά θέματα και να μην απαντούμε σε οτιδήποτε άλλο άσχετο. Αν θέλει να πει κάποιος την άποψη του σε άλλα θέματα, άσχετα, να πάει στις κλειστές ενότητες ή σε άλλο φορουμ. Το φόρουμ αυτό να ειναι για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Εχουμε φτάσει να είναι περισσότερο για οτιδηποτε αλλο παρά αυτό* 

Μία καλή επίσης ιδέα είναι αυτος με τους λιγοτερους αρνητικούς ψήφους να κερδίζει δώρο έναν αποχυμωτή στο τέλος κάθε έτους.  ::   ::   :: 

Συμφωνούν:

Acinonyx
Belibem
Mick Flem
BaBiZ
Ernest0x
m0bius
B52
koem
tyfeonas
Keymaster
spirosco
autir
lambrosk
jismy
ysam
dsfak
trendy
middle_EAST_WEST
dimitriss
Philip_633
lazy
Cha0s
pavlidisd
Silencer
ShadowCaster
xaotikos
opsilosmetagialia
tlogic
stardust
machine22
mojiro
thcp
Capvar
Renos
takis3
Achille


TOP 20 σε post στο forum οι οποίοι δεν έχουν συμφωνήσει ακόμη:

papashark
dti
sotiris
MAuVe
wiresounds
jabarlee
MerNion
JS
racer
john70
Hobbit
andreas
paravoid
ngia
nantito
GGEORGAN
vegos
jstiva
Ifaistos
nkladakis
acoul

----------


## Acinonyx

Acinonyx

----------


## Belibem

Belibem *(Στα τεχνικά μονο threads)*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Mick Flemm (σε όλες τις ενότητες πλην αυτές που ανοίκουν στην κατηγορία Site, τα off-topic, τον σύλλογο και την γενική συζήτηση) Θα φροντίσω και ως mod να πηγαίνει μόνο εκεί ο θόρυβος. Acinonyx σε τιμά πολύ αυτό που κάνεις και πραγματικά ελπίζω να πετύχει, δεν είμαι δυστυχώς έτοιμος όμως να το ακολουθήσω πλήρως, όχι όταν και όσο με προσβάλουν.

----------


## BaBiZ

BaBiZ

----------


## Ernest0x

Ernest0x

----------


## m0bius

m0bius

----------


## B52

βητας πενηνταδυος..

----------


## koem

koem

Να κάνουμε και ένα top 10 με όσους δεν είναι μαζί μας και συνεχίζουν το χαβά τους ...

----------


## tyfeonas

tyfeonas all the way  ::

----------


## Keymaster

keymaster  ::

----------


## spirosco

zpirozco

----------


## autir

Ετσι το Μενίδι  :: 

Autir. Loyalty and Obedience.

----------


## lambrosk

lambrosk
...Το έχω κάνει εδώ και δυο μήνες...

----------


## koki

Έχω ήδη αντισταθεί σε πολλούς πειρασμούς και εκβιασμούς, δεσμεύομαι να εντείνω τις προσπάθειες.

----------


## ysam

Ysam (Στα τεχνικά μονο threads)

----------


## dsfak

dsfak. Ούτως ή άλλως !

----------


## trendy

trendy

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δεν παει να βουλιάξει όλο το υπόλοιπο φόρουμ...Μόνο στις τεχνικές ενότητες

----------


## dimitriss

dimitriss

----------


## Philip

::  Philip_633  ::

----------


## lazy

Lazy

----------


## Cha0s

Cha0s

Για τον χαβαλέ μου έχω άλλο forum που παρότι ο μέσος όρος είναι παιδάκια του Γυμνασίου έχει πολύ περισσότερη σοβαρότητα απότι εδω μέσα που έχουμε παιδάκια 40 χρονών  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Τιμωρία όλοι στην γωνία με το ένα πόδι!
ΠΕΛΑΚΑΝΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ!!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

pavlidis αμυγδάλου...

----------


## Silencer

Silencer - Και απο Ανατολίκα ...........

----------


## ShadowCaster

<--- Nickname
Κάνω και τον Robin του awmn απαντάω και σε άσχετους νέους χωρίς δάγκωμα...

----------


## xaotikos

xaotikos (εκτός από την γενική συζήτηση ή τον Σύλλογο ή αν χρειαστεί να πω κάτι για όσο ήμουν mod-από μια άποψη και αυτό είναι τεχνικό). I'll try παντως

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

opsilosmetagialia (αν και χωρίς λινκ)

----------


## tlogic

tlogic

----------


## stardust

stardust

----------


## machine22

machine22

----------


## BaBiZ

Δεσμεύτηκα νωρίτερα στο topic. 
Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να με κάνετε ρόμπα  ::  

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12092#146911

----------


## mojiro

bad mojiro is hereeee

αντε μη παρω το flame-thrower και σας καθαρισω ολους......

----------


## thcp

thcp
(i ll b back, soon!)

----------


## Capvar

Capvar (Πλην Γενικής και Συλλόγου)

----------


## Renos

Renos

----------


## takis3

takis3

----------


## Achille

Το πρώτο μου μήνυμα μετά από εβδομάδες. Νομίζω στην καταλληλότερη ενότητα.

Count me in.

----------


## sotiris

> Με αφορμή την πολύ καλή ιδέα του Mauve σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο. Όποιος συμφωνεί με την παραπάνω πρόταση θα γράψει μόνο το nickname του και τιποτε άλλο. Οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτος απο το nickname παρακαλω να πηγαινει στα offtopic.
> 
> Θα δημιουργήσω και ένα thread όπου θα μπορούν να γράφουν όλοι και να κάνουν ρόμπα όσους αθετούν την δέσμευση τους. Τα post σε αυτό το thread θα είναι της μορφής:
> 
> nickname -> URL του ρόμπα post
> 
>   
> 
> Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα επιιπλέον σχόλιο αλλιώς θα θεωρέιται και το ίδιο ρόμπα post.
> ...

----------


## vegos

> TOP 20 σε post στο forum οι οποίοι δεν έχουν συμφωνήσει ακόμη:
> 
> 
> 17. vegos


!!! Είμαι τόσο ψηλά; Πσσςςς.. (Είδες για να 'σαι παληός (που λέει κι ο Lewis));

ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## tse0123

tse0123

----------


## vaggos13

vaggos13  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βάλτε και ένα TOP20 αυτών που δεν τήρησαν την δέσμευση!

Μάλλον πρώτος θα είμαι  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Δεσμεύομαι να κάνω μόνο επικοδομητικά posts.

Όπου στα επικοδομητικά συγκαταλέγονται:

1) τεχνικά
2) γενικού ενδιαφέροντος για το δίκτυο (μύτινγκς, scans κοκ)
3) ψυχαγωγικού χαρακτήρα (κανόνισμα φαγιού/paintball, καλοπροαίρετα off topic, 60σέλιδα στη "γενική συζήτηση", δούλεμα του JS κλπ).


Θεωρώ το μόνο (1) είναι εκτός από ανέφικτο, και κάπως υπερβολικό. Κάπως "πονάει μάτι κόψει κεφάλι".

Οπότε ρεαλιστικά δεσμεύομαι για τα παραπάνω  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βάλτε και ένα TOP20 αυτών που δεν τήρησαν την δέσμευση!
> 
> Μάλλον πρώτος θα είμαι


Άσε, κι εγώ τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες το... Αλλά όταν ακούω ότι το AWMN πρέπει να γίνει ISP με πνιγει!!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τι να κάνεις Βασίλη...

Απλά δεν ασχολείσαι και το ρίχνεις στην τρελή  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εκτός απο τεχνικά θα κάνω και ποστ "διασκέδασης"...  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=179492#179492

-κάμποσα και για εμένα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Η δέσμευση έγινε για να βοηθήσει το κεντρικό forum *του δικτύου*.

Έπαψε να έχει πιά νόημα όταν οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες του forum δεν σεβάστηκαν την δεσμευση αυτή και προχώρησαν με το ζόρι στην επιβολή περιοριστικών μέτρων στα posts.

Για μένα προσωπικά το forum από αυτή τη στιγμή έπαψε πιά να έχει την αξία που ειχε πριν. Επίσης το όλο σκηνικό με έκανε να αναρρωτηθώ αν η επιβολή των post ήταν επιδειξη του ποιός ελεγχει το forum. Έκανα τα στραβά μάτια όμως και άρχισα να ξαναγράφω με την ίδια δεσμευση όταν έφυγε το όριο θεωρώντας ότι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ακόμη να διορθωθεί το κακό.

Για μια ακόμη φορά ομως απογοητευτηκα βλέποντας διάσπαρτα posts για θέματα που δεν έχουν καμία θέση σε ένα forum για την ασύρματη τεχνολογία από τους ίδιους τους ιδιοκτήτες του αποδεικνύοντας για άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν υπαρχει ανιδιοτελής προσφορά του συλλόγου στο δίκτυο..

Αν οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες δε σεβονται το forum τους γιατί να συνεχίζουμε να γράφουμε με σεβασμό;

----------


## argi

> Για μια ακόμη φορά ομως απογοητευτηκα βλέποντας διάσπαρτα posts για θέματα που δεν έχουν καμία θέση σε ένα forum για την ασύρματη τεχνολογία από τους ίδιους τους ιδιοκτήτες του αποδεικνύοντας για άλλη μια φορά ότι δεν υπαρχει ανιδιοτελής προσφορά του συλλόγου στο δίκτυο..


Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις πως post από τους ιδιοκτήτες του ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΟΥΝ ότι δεν υπάρχει ανιδιοτελής προσφορά???

Γιατί μου δημιουργείται ένα λογικό άλμα εδώ... 

Επίσης αν μπορεί να γίνει μια ανάλυση αναφορικά με την γενίκευση του όρου "ιδιοκτήτες" του... εννοείς όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες του (και τους 100+)? Αν όχι έχουμε ενα παράδεισμα ατυχούς επαγωγικού συλλογισμού...

Επίσης πως προκύπτει ότι προσφορά του συλλόγου στο δίκτυο είναι ιδιοτελης??? 




> Αν οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες δε σεβονται το forum τους γιατί να συνεχίζουμε να γράφουμε με σεβασμό;


Γιατι σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό είναι που μας κάνει καλύτερους και ατομικα αλλά και σαν κοινότητα : *Αυτοσεβασμός και συνέπεια*....

@rg!

----------


## RF

argi ++

----------


## Acinonyx

Όταν καταφέρνεις και μπαίνεις στη θέση του άλλου τοτε θα γίνει καλύτερος στην κοινότητα..

Όλα τα άλλα είναι για να λέμε ιστορίες και για να χτυπάμε τον Acinonyx κατω από τη ζώνη γιατί δε μας αρέσει να ακούμε την αλήθεια...

----------


## Acinonyx

Acinonyx++

----------


## koki

> Φτου, ρε πούστη μου λεω 
> Είναι κάτι μέρες που γυρίζω απ’ το εργοστάσιο και καθόμουν και σκεφτόμουν:
> τι σκατά καθόμασταν και φτιάχναμε εκεί πέρα, κάθε μέρα σωλήνες
> χιλιάδες σωλήνες, σωλήνες δηλαδή να μπούμε μέσα...
> τι σκατά θα τους κάνουμε τους σωλήνες;
> τι στο διάολο θα τους κάνουμε τους σωλήνες;
> τη θάλασσα θα κουβαλήσουμε με τους σωλήνες;
> 
> 
> ...



YΓ. Οι βρισιές είναι ποιητική αδεία

----------


## DiGi

Αν το cd των Lost Bodies το είχαν ορισμενοι θα πετουσαμε όχι μόνο σαν δίκτυο.

----------


## koki

> Αν το cd των Lost Bodies το είχαν ορισμενοι θα πετουσαμε όχι μόνο σαν δίκτυο.


Στην αρχή πήγαινε για έναν (συγκεκριμένο) στίχο από το "Καυγαδάκι"

Αλλά μετά είπα να κάνω αφιέρωση :>

----------


## Philip

> Θα δημιουργήσω και ένα thread όπου θα μπορούν να γράφουν όλοι και να κάνουν ρόμπα όσους αθετούν την δέσμευση τους. Τα post σε αυτό το thread θα είναι της μορφής:
> 
> nickname -> URL του ρόμπα post


Philip = http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=399929#399929

sorry Acinonyx....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

το να υπάρχει μια ενότητα για γενική συσζήτηση δεν είναι κακό, αντιθέτος.

----------


## johns

eviawind

----------


## lakis

To θέμα είναι τι προσδοκίες έχει ο καθείς μας, από το δίκτυο και κατ' επέκταση από το φόρουμ. Αν περιοριστεί μόνο σε αυστηρά εξιδικευμένους τεχνολογικούς στόχους, τότε αργά ή γρήγορα θα μπεί και άλλος περιορισμός π.χ. να είσαι και επαγγελματίας στο χώρο, στη συνέχεια κάποιοι θα βάλουν ως προϋπόθεση συμμετοχής το πτυχίο, μετά το είδος του πτυχίου:μέσης, ανώτερας ή ανωτάτης εκπαίδευσης κλπ.
-Έτσι το δίκτυο μοιραία θα αυτοκαταργηθεί.
-Αυτό που χρειάζεται κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, είναι να μπούν κάποιοι κανόνες για θέματα που ενοχλούν ή αλλοιώνουν το σκοπό της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου και να κατανοήσουν μερικοί ότι μπορούν αυτά να τα βάλουν σε άλλα φόρουμ. Είναι λογικό όσο αναπτύσεται να βρεθούν ορισμένοι που να θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το δίκτυο για δικό τους όφελος.

----------


## Philip

> το να υπάρχει μια ενότητα για γενική συσζήτηση δεν είναι κακό, αντιθέτος.





> To θέμα είναι τι προσδοκίες έχει ο καθείς μας, από το δίκτυο και κατ' επέκταση από το φόρουμ. Αν περιοριστεί μόνο σε αυστηρά εξιδικευμένους τεχνολογικούς στόχους, τότε αργά ή γρήγορα θα μπεί και άλλος περιορισμός π.χ. να είσαι και επαγγελματίας στο χώρο, στη συνέχεια κάποιοι θα βάλουν ως προϋπόθεση συμμετοχής το πτυχίο, μετά το είδος του πτυχίου:μέσης, ανώτερας ή ανωτάτης εκπαίδευσης κλπ.
> -Έτσι το δίκτυο μοιραία θα αυτοκαταργηθεί.
> -Αυτό που χρειάζεται κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, είναι να μπούν κάποιοι κανόνες για θέματα που ενοχλούν ή αλλοιώνουν το σκοπό της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου και να κατανοήσουν μερικοί ότι μπορούν αυτά να τα βάλουν σε άλλα φόρουμ. Είναι λογικό όσο αναπτύσεται να βρεθούν ορισμένοι που να θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το δίκτυο για δικό τους όφελος.


Μιας και το έχει πάρει η μπάλα σήμερα....

Ο Acinonyx ειπε =>>


```
Επειδή κάποιοι μου ζήτησαν διευκρινίσεις. Εννοώ να κάνουμε, όσοι συμφωνούμε, μία θυσία να γράφουμε την άποψη μας μόνο για τα τεχνικά θέματα και να μην απαντούμε σε οτιδήποτε άλλο άσχετο. Αν θέλει να πει κάποιος την άποψη του σε άλλα θέματα, άσχετα, να πάει στις κλειστές ενότητες ή σε άλλο φορουμ. Το φόρουμ αυτό να ειναι για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Εχουμε φτάσει να είναι περισσότερο για οτιδηποτε αλλο παρά αυτό 
```

 ::  και εγώ μετά από αρκετό καιρό το παραβίασα...  :: μιας και είχα συμφωνήσει άρα δεν έχει να κάνει με *περιορισμούς σε κανέναν.*

*Κράξτε Με ...*

----------


## Cha0s

Κραααααααααααααααααααα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος να μην κάνουμε σφάλματα είναι η απραξία ... το ζήτημα είναι να συγχωρούμε στραβοτιμονιές, το λεγόμενο νερό στο κρασί και να προχωρούμε μπροστά με θετική ενέργεια ...

----------


## commando

> ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος να μην κάνουμε σφάλματα είναι η απραξία ... το ζήτημα είναι να συγχωρούμε στραβοτιμονιές, το λεγόμενο νερό στο κρασί και να προχωρούμε μπροστά με θετική ενέργεια ...


Κανεις δεν αφησε ιχνη στην ερημο της ζωης μενοντας ακινητος..

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος να μην κάνουμε σφάλματα είναι η απραξία ... το ζήτημα είναι να συγχωρούμε στραβοτιμονιές, το λεγόμενο νερό στο κρασί και να προχωρούμε μπροστά με θετική ενέργεια ...
> 
> 
> Κανεις δεν αφησε ιχνη στην ερημο της ζωης μενοντας ακινητος..


ούτε κάποιος πήγε κάπου αφήνοντας μόνο τα χνάρια του..

----------


## PanosPetr

Φιλοσοφημένα μου παιδιά...
Αχ!

----------


## gRooV

> *Κράξτε Με ...*


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


ποιος πηγε καπου χωρις να αφησει χναρια....εκτος κ ταξιδεψε μονο στο μυαλο του...

----------


## nikpanGR

Αμετανόητος....αλλά με λιγότερη συμμετοχή στο forum...και περισσότερη σε αυτούς πού ζητούν την βοήθεια μου..

----------


## acoul

> Με αφορμή την πολύ καλή ιδέα του Mauve σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο. Όποιος συμφωνεί με την παραπάνω πρόταση θα γράψει μόνο το nickname του και τιποτε άλλο. Οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτος απο το nickname παρακαλω να πηγαινει στα offtopic.
> 
> Θα δημιουργήσω και ένα thread όπου θα μπορούν να γράφουν όλοι και να κάνουν ρόμπα όσους αθετούν την δέσμευση τους. Τα post σε αυτό το thread θα είναι της μορφής:
> 
> nickname -> URL του ρόμπα post
> 
>   
> 
> Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα επιιπλέον σχόλιο αλλιώς θα θεωρέιται και το ίδιο ρόμπα post.
> ...


γκουχ γκουχ

----------


## commando

τωρα που το βλεπω οντως ολοι κρατησαν το λογο τους εκτος απο τον mojiro....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> γκουχ γκουχ






> TOP 20 σε post στο forum οι οποίοι δεν έχουν συμφωνήσει ακόμη:
> 
> papashark
> dti
> sotiris
> MAuVe
> wiresounds
> jabarlee
> MerNion
> ...


Added...

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> γκουχ γκουχ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μια ζωή άδικος ... !! πάνω πάνω έπρεπε !! καμιά καραμέλα για τον ακατάσχετο βήχα κανείς;

----------


## nikpanGR

nikpangr

----------


## nvak

Τελικά οι περισσότεροι αποφάσισαν να εξαφανιστούν και να μην ξαναγράψουν σε καμμία κατηγορία  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Dreamweaver

----------

